
Chelsea Manning barred from entering Canada - kawera
https://twitter.com/xychelsea/status/912335895344402432
======
slededit
You can be barred entry for a DUI so I don't know what she was expecting. She
could seek a waver which may or may not be granted.

~~~
scotty79
DUI is objective human transgression against safety. Treason is more relative
and arbitrary. One country's traitor can be another's hero.

Treason is more like blasphemy or copyright infringement.

~~~
slededit
And you expect a border guard to be the one to make that determination on the
spot at the border? Mitigating circumstances are why the waiver system exists.

If you've been in prison for any reason you shouldn't expect to be let in
without a hassle regardless of the crime. Someone is going to have to look at
the situation carefully and make a decision.

------
alexasmyths
The conviction for a serious federal offence I think probably flagged him in
the DB ... would be a reasonable reason for this. I don't think there's any
scandal here.

~~~
jsjohnst
The scandal to me (unrelated to Chelsea directly) is that Canada CBP has
higher level access in the US NCIC than most domestic law enforcement
agencies.

~~~
slededit
How do you get that from the letter posted? The letter claims she admitted she
was incarcerated. That said its no surprise Canada and the USA share their
criminal record databases. At least on the Canadian side its been a point of
controversy around granted pardons which the US does not recognize.

~~~
jsjohnst
> unrelated to Chelsea directly

I think you skipped over the above or maybe I wasn’t clear, I didn’t mean to
imply the letter said that, I have first hand knowledge to my statement.

~~~
slededit
Could you possibly expand a bit more on what sort of data in excess of normal
law enforcement agencies is shared? I certainly don't want to pry on the
situation you are thinking of specifically, but I am curious about the subject
on a macro level.

On the Canadian side this debate is normally painted as the Americans wanting
yet more data. So of course I am curious to hear the debate from the opposite
side.

~~~
sunstone
That's the sound of one hand waving bye-bye.

~~~
slededit
These dismissive comments are unhelpful. The nice thing about HN is
substantive discussion can happen, whereas I rarely expect it elsewhere. But
preemptive comments like yours can prevent this from happening.

------
ablation
Bizarre overuse of emojis in all of Manning's tweets.

~~~
zghst
That's her thing

~~~
ablation
Oh.

